# Bizarre Atmosphere



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

About 10 this morning here in East Tennessee it suddenly appeared very hazy.....like it does when we have a large forest fire and thats what I first thought was happening. As it turns out, we are having intense dust being transported by high winds coming from the due West....originating out of Oklahoma. Yes, Oklahoma....we are getting heavy dust with very poor visibility from over 700 miles away. Obviously Arkansas has to be getting this intense dust, but is anyone else dealing with this?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes Mike we had that yesterday but came from northwest and spread to the southeast through Wichita and beyond. Like you said like a large field burn off. Like driving in dirty fog


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

65 mph winds or so


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

Whew, good, I thought my eyes were getting fuzzy. Vol,I noticed that too here in middle TN. I didn't know what it was I just chalked it up to being hazy.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*Dust Bowl?This drought isn't over.*

*Went threw SD yesterday and seen many lowlands baled.Cattails!!I've never seen that in my life!Usually there is standing water in these potholes along with muskrat mounds.*

*Also seen alot of dryland beans that were not even worth harvesting.*


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Cattails. LOL. My brother bought two semi loads of 'em for bedding. $85 a ton, at the Maurice hay auction. Spread a bale out for the dry cows, and that night when I came in there they all had a fuzzy look to them. Thought my eyes were blurry.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Gearclash said:


> Cattails. LOL. My brother bought two semi loads of 'em for bedding. $85 a ton, at the Maurice hay auction. Spread a bale out for the dry cows, and that night when I came in there they all had a fuzzy look to them. Thought my eyes were blurry.


Neil,Is he looking for more?Guy I know has some north of here for sale.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks, but no. I think he will have just enough corn stalks, and, yes, cattails to get by. Could maybe use some lower grade grass hay for feeding.


----------

